# San Diego gamers



## Hamagen (May 18, 2005)

Hello, i am a 2nd edition AD&D gamer (willing to learn 3rd edition) looking for some people to start a D&D campaign or to join some one in their already started campaing, i can DM and play (either way is good for me), If you have questions just e-mail me at tcmamd6@yahoo.com

Id preffere only D&D gamers but i am open to suggestions

Thanks for listening


----------



## Hamagen (Jun 6, 2005)

I am still looking for gamers please send me an e-mail to the above address


----------

